# My home swamp



## ghostsword (8 Apr 2010)

This is my home swamp, just with 10cm water.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (9 Apr 2010)

Interesting... Any live stock or just the plants?


----------



## ghostsword (9 Apr 2010)

Just plants.. 

It is a 30cm cube, with just 10cm high water, and no heater. I could put maybe frogs on it, but it would be too much work I think.

The only work I have with the tank is to mist it once a day, and siphon the water once or twice a week. The substrate is completely covered with plants.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (9 Apr 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The only work I have with the tank is to mist it once a day, and siphon the water once or twice a week. The substrate is completely covered with plants.



How does it cope if you're away for a few days and don't mist? Do the plants dry out and die back at the edges of the leaves? Or does it cope?

Asking as I like the idea, but wouldn't want to come home from a long weekend at the in-laws and find everything above the water line dead... I suppose its conceivable to flood it if you're going to be away for a while?

Then again I have some immersed growth in my open top tank that is OK... I may have to experiment on a small scale...


----------



## ghostsword (9 Apr 2010)

I left it it without misting for 4 days, during easter, it didn't affect it. The reason I mist is that I got a stick with moss now, trying to get the moss emmersed.  

The tank is hermetically closed, I sometimes come home to see condensation on it..


----------



## nayr88 (6 May 2010)

I like this a lot luis. Very cool.

I've got a small cube I'm using as storage for plants for a bigger tank. When its free ill defonatly have to set some kind of emmersed thing up. Thanks for the inpiration,


Ryan


----------



## ghostsword (6 May 2010)

Cool. Now the home swamp is at a primary school, my wife took it to show kids how plants transition from imersed to emersed, they are doing a piece about seasons.


----------

